# Auto-immune disease



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

My girlfriend has just found out one of her Corgies has an auto-immune disease. They have just biopsied some of the sores and have not decided on a course of action. I was just curious if anyone has experienced this with one of their dogs.

Thanks in advance.
Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, do you know which AID?
I have no experience but just had a couple of minutes and wanted to help look up info if it will help. Here's a link with info on a variety of Autoimmune Disease info in dogs.


----------

